# Help with breeding my German Shepherd male



## Luda (Mar 27, 2010)

Hello,

I have a 3 year old pure bred German Shepherd male. I am looking to find a female to breed him with, we really want another puppy. If you have any general advice on how to go about this process or if you have a female in mind, please let me know! We tried mating before, but the owners of the female weren't willing to do any of the physical exams for their dog and we were worried to breed with a possibly unhealthy dog.
Any advice would help tremendously, thanks!!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

This is about to get very ugly


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

When someone tells me they want a puppy like the one they have, I usually suggest they go back to the breeder they got their dog from)

Definately smart of you not to breed to a female who hasn't had any health clearances, A 'reputable' breeder will want to know alot more than the fact that you have a 3 yr old male. 

As in:
what health clearances does YOUR dog have?
What titles if any, does he hold?
What type of pedigree has he got?

That is just for starters)


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

LaRen616 said:


> This is about to get very ugly


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

GSD07 said:


>


:crazy:


----------



## Luda (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks Diane,

He is a registered in the American Kennel club, and does have an impressive pedigree that I can give. I did try contacting the breeder where we got him from, but she was a bit unresponsive. My biggest question is where do I look to find a female counterpart? I have talked to my vet and she suggested that I look online, but I was wondering if maybe there is a website that I can go to, to find a female. So far, I haven't found any.......


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> This is about to get very ugly


LOL! I thought this will put the "poop" controversy to shame.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Is he American, German Show line, or working lines? What are his hip and elbow scores? What have you titled him in?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

It doesn't matter not one little bit that your dog has an impressive pedigree. What titles and health tests does your dog have that proves that he's an exceptional dog worthy of breeding? I'm sure you love your dog and think he's the greatest, but, I hate to break it to you, there are a ton of just as wonderful dogs in rescue and being put to sleep in shelters. 

No one in their right mind is going to breed to your dog the way things stand now. If you do breed your dog, you will be contributing to the pet over population problem. If you really think your dog is breed worthy, go out and prove it by titling him.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Did you discuss purchasing another puppy from the breeder, or discuss that you're trying to find a female to breed with? 

If you want another dog, why not purchase another one from a reputable breeder or look into rescues to find an adult that has all of the qualities you seek. 

You want one more dog, but if you breed there are going to be many more in need of homes. What if the homes you find don't pan out? Can you take the dogs back? What if the female dies in labor? What if the puppies get very sick?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Just because he's AKC registered doesn't mean anything either. You need to have him titiled, within breed standard (I know a lot of people are breeding for bigger shepherds now but that's not ideal), and you need to do the proper heath testing. 

If you were in the position to breed, you'd probably be talking to people that you show with about a possible bitch, or people would be seeking YOU out for their bitch if he was actually worthy.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

The owner of the female will be the legal owner of the pups. Sounds like you are picky about making sure that you find a good quality female with all the proper health tests and clearances, an owner that is a responsible GSD person that is knowledgeable about pedigrees and breeding, has proven that her female is going to contribute to the improvement of the GSD breed by proving her female through training, trialling, and titling, and will make sure that each and every puppy will go to good homes by thoroughly screening and interviewing potential owners, and being commited to taking back and caring for the dogs that the owners can't keep for any reason, not wanting to contribute to the shelters and rescues due to her breeding practices. 

Congratulations if that is the kind of female and bitch owner you are looking for, truly a responsible thing to do, and you should not settle for anything less. Unfortunately, the owners of such females are looking for studs and owners that reflect and support their own responsible and dedicated practices and beliefs. So breeding to a stud because the owner wants a puppy from their pet dog is the last thing on their mind. There are a lot of PROVEN studs out there, with impressive pedigrees (that alone, is nothing), that have proven themselves to be exceptional in physical performance, conformation, intelligence, trainability, and temperament by going through rigorous training in sports and work and being seen and known by the breeding community to be worthy of being bred. 

I'm sure you love your dog - why don't you find a reputable, responsible breeder that carries on the lines of your dog and see if you can get a puppy from them? It would be better to support those breeders who pup in the time and effort to breed to the highest standard than to add to the pet over-population because you only want one puppy.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The problem I see with this scenario is that no one with a halfway decent bitch is going to be willing to breed her to your dog just based on a pedigree and you wanting another puppy. Why would they put all the work into their dog but you wouldn't have to? Studs - even top studs in conformation or working lines - are a dime a dozen. Owners of nice bitches can choose from the top studs in the world and pay very little (if anything) in stud fees considering the money that has gone into the dogs. Good studs prove themselves through their progeny, so the owners cannot charge outrageous stud fees or no one will breed to their dogs and no progeny. What that means for you is that the type of bitches people will be willing to breed to a dog that is not titled, not proven in the show ring, working trials, or previous progeny, is probably not the quality of bitch you would want being the mother if your puppy.

Also you realize there is no guarantee any of the pups will meet your expectation as far as being like the sire? The range of temperaments, drive, conformation, even color in my boy's litter is astounding, and I'm not sure any one of the ten are even close to a perfect match of the sire or the dam in looks or character.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I agree 100% with others have said.Don't do it.AKC registered?Ok, thats nice whats it prove?Impressive pedigree?Thats nice too, doesn't meant nothing either.

Unless you're dog is titled and has participated in certain trainings trials and such, otherwise your dog is not worth breeding.I am very sure you love your dog alot, but no need to add to the over-population problem.Go to a rescue or shelter, I am sure you will find a great GSD there.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

So, what should we be telling this guy to do?

-Get the ofas done on his dog.
-Train his dog and compete with his dog and earn titles with his dog.
-Join a breed club to find like minded individuals with nice bitches that they do health check.
-Become an expert in the breed.
-Have his dog evaluated by an non biased expert so he knows which qualities he should be looking for in a bitch. 
-Research various bloodlines to know what bloodlines he should be looking for a bitch with. 

It is not impossible or unimagineable that you have a dog that should be bred. But it is much harder to sell a dog than a bitch in this respect. Stud fees for top dogs are not that much money. And what you have is an unproven stud dog. Even after the health clearances and the titles and the evaluation, he is stil unproven because no one knows what he produces. 

My advice would be to spend the next two years working with your dog, getting involved with breed clubs, and becoming an expert. Then start looking for a bitch with everything you want. 

In fact, I would not look for a bitch pup, but an adult bitch out of the lines you want and the characteristics you want. A pup is a crap shoot, an adult has reached their physical potential. 

Good luck. We need new blood, but only if you want to go about it right.

ETA: Buy the bitch.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i hope you will listen to all this good advice. people here care deeply about the breed and understand that there are an overwhelming number of neglected, abandoned, and/or abused shepherds in shelters all over the country. it takes years of study and knowledge and a huge amount of work to breed quality shepherds, and creating these lives is something to undertake with much experience, dedication, and planning for their care and well being.

it is highly unlikely that you will find anyone with a female of any quality who will breed her to your male.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

If you want to know if your dog is breed worthy, try posting this, with his picture and pedigree, title and health info, on the gsd pedigree database forums Pedigree Search - German shepherd dog

They can be a critical bunch, but will tell you like it is)


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Luda said:


> We tried mating before, but the owners of the female weren't willing to do any of the physical exams for their dog and we were worried to breed with a possibly unhealthy dog.


That's great that you wouldn't settle for just ANY bitch and that you want a good, healthy bitch to breed with.

So, tell us what your MALE has to offer the breed? You can't go by just pedigree alone. I know dogs from the top pedigrees in the country that are fearful, nerve bags with bad hips.

You could have a litter of pups where 2 of the pups are AWESOME, OFA Excellent hips, top scores in competitions and just wonderful examples of the breed ... and the other pups in the SAME litter have bad hips and bad temperaments.

So, you can't just look at the bitch herself - you have to look at her littermates, her sire and dam, her grandparents. Genetics are not an exact science and you need to do your research when selecting a bitch.

You also need to be honest about what is NOT GOOD about your male. There is no such thing as a perfect dog. Every dog has some flaws and when selecting breeding pairs you need to know YOUR dogs flaws and find a mate that will help IMPROVE them.

Your male should at LEAST be able to show the following:



OFA graded hips (Good and Excellent are preferred, Fair would be considered if the dog had outstanding qualities elsewhere)
CERF'd clear (eye problems are growing in the breed)
At least ONE evaluation by a non-partial breed judge (get your dog in a show ring and PROVE they are breed worthy)
At least ONE passing score in some type of working competition - obedience, agility, Schutzhund, herding, tracking (this PROVES your dog has the brains that the breed is known for)
The ONLY reason to be breeding dogs is to *IMPROVE *the next generation.

You need to be able to prove that YOUR dog is worthy of being bred before you start looking for a bitch.


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

As many have slready posted on here pedigree is only a small part of a dog when it comes to breeding.
I am a breeder who puts a lot of work and time into my dogs and would not breed one of my females to a male " with a great pedigree" if the male is not proven in work and show and also have clear hips and elbows.
Sadly there are people who will breed to your male and the people who will are just wanting to have a litter of pupppies for monsy or for the sadly reason given by you ( you love your dog)
You will not be able to get a dog out of the breeding like your dog because the female who raises the puppies get to imprint then and so your male is just a sperm doner in this case.
in order for you to get a dog that is just like him you need to call the breeder and ask if they will be repeating the breeding of your male and get a sister thats as close as its going to get. 
Or like others have said go to the shelter and find a dog with a nice temperament like what you want .
or if your breeder is not into staying in contact with puppy buyer find a new breeder someone who cares about there dogs and that you can have a relationship with and will help you get a dog like you want.
If breeding is something you realy want to get into you will have to go buy a female from someone who does not care about there dogs so you can breed it to any old male who have testicals that has no titles or certifications.
I am not trying to be a total jerk so please just understand that everyone wants a dog like the one they have.
I love my dog I titled her did hip and elbows picked the best match and bred her i loved the puppies and the one i kept for myself so much i did it again to get another one like the first pup. But thats why you need a breeder to can work with so as the buyer you love your dog and you can go back to the breeder to get something from the same lines.
I have many puppy buyer who have done this over the years and many more who have asked for a email or call when and if i repeat a litter.
Good luck to you and think hard about you choises


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Next time don't post a question like this on a GS forum but go to a quality breeder and talk to them about your desires....they should be able to inform you of the ins and outs of breeding GS. Also, you can go into depth about the situation with the breeder....Good Luck!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

why don't you buy another puppy? 


Luda said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a 3 year old pure bred German Shepherd male. I am looking to find a female to breed him with, we really want another puppy. If you have any general advice on how to go about this process or if you have a female in mind, please let me know! We tried mating before, but the owners of the female weren't willing to do any of the physical exams for their dog and we were worried to breed with a possibly unhealthy dog.
> Any advice would help tremendously, thanks!!!


----------



## Luda (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your information. First of, I would just love to clear the air by saying that I do know about the overpopulation of dogs and their mistreatment. Furthermore, I have looked multiple times in the adoption centers, but didn't find a puppy then. I am not against adopting or buying, I just wanted to get the information. As for my dog, I have contacted the vet to find out what his score was. As for the title, he was entered in a competition and got second place, but I am a little confused to what the "title" is refering to? I realize that I might be not as knowledgable as some other people on the forum, that is why, I want to learn about the process before I make any decission. Also, if anyone could recommend a breeder in the Bay Area, I would appreciate that, since my breeder is being a bit unresponsive.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Luda said:


> As for the title, he was entered in a competition and got second place, but I am a little confused to what the "title" is refering to? I realize that I might be not as knowledgable as some other people on the forum, that is why, I want to learn about the process before I make any decission. .




This'll get interesting.

I really think you need to rethink this completely. I mean...you don't even know what a TITLE is, but you want to breed your dog? While I commend you on learning...this just smells disaster.

DO NOT BREED YOUR DOG.

A TITLE means you have competed your dog, and he scored high enough to earn a distinction. Agility title. Schutzhund title. Tracking title. Obedience title. Rally title. Etc etc etc.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Elaine said:


> It doesn't matter not one little bit that your dog has an impressive pedigree. What titles and health tests does your dog have that proves that he's an exceptional dog worthy of breeding? I'm sure you love your dog and think he's the greatest, but, I hate to break it to you, there are a ton of just as wonderful dogs in rescue and being put to sleep in shelters.
> 
> No one in their right mind is going to breed to your dog the way things stand now. If you do breed your dog, you will be contributing to the pet over population problem. If you really think your dog is breed worthy, go out and prove it by titling him.


Good advise. Also, if you do work at titling him (which is very important part of the breeding process), you might meet a female dog at the training clubs, who is also working on her title, that might be a suitable partner for your male. If you dont want to go through the titling process than you should check out rescue groups to find another pup. 

By the way, I am not a breeder, although I kicked the idea around when I first got my GSD. I read a lot of information on this board and decided breeding was NOT my cup of tea. I do intend on getting another GSD, at some point in the near future, but I'm not going to breed my GSD to get one.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Luda said:


> He is a registered in the American Kennel club, and does have an impressive pedigree that I can give.


Why don't you post his pedigree here, at least the names of his sire and dam.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> As for my dog, I have contacted the vet to find out what his score was.


Are you talking about the score for hips and/or elbows through the Orthopedic Foundation for Animals (OFFA)? If your veterinarian sent those in - he would have charged you $40 to send both in to be scored - you may be able to look your score up online if you have not received the results. You can look your dog up by registration number, OFA number or name right on the website.

OFA should also not be the only health testing you do.



> As for the title, he was entered in a competition and got second place, but I am a little confused to what the "title" is refering to?


What kind of competition did you enter?

"Title" refers to earning any title in the conformation ring (dog shows) or in any dog sport or working sport, such as obedience, agility, herding, Schutzhund, etc. Many of those venues require several "legs" toward a title, and when you earn the title, you generally get a certificate and/or ribbon.

What venues are you active in with your dog?

The reason titling is important is that you learn a lot about your dog in the process of training and working with him. Maybe you find some things that make you think twice about breeding. Maybe you find some things that you feel uncomfortable with. At any rate, when you enter your dog in competition, you are judged by a third party who is judging your dog with a knowledgeable eye and scores him accordingly in regards to performance (in the sports ring) or looks according to the breed standard (in the conformation ring). 

Titling also makes it more likely that you will find a suitable female to mate with, as others will see you compete (and, hopefully, do well) and that might make them more likely to want to breed with your male, as opposed to breeding to an untested dog without titles or health clearances.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Please consider contacting a reputable GSD rescue, applying with them, and having them match you with your new furever friend. (yes...rescues get puppies)I've posting some links to the many rescues in CA...I'm sure there are more...I hope this helps 

Southern California German Shepherd Rescue (SCGSR) - SoCal Rescue

German Shepherd Rescue of Northern California

Coastal German Shepherd Rescue

German Shepherd Rescue of Orange County. Non-profit adoption organization helping neglected, abused, abandoned and rescued German Shepherds find a good home.

Greater California German Shepherd Rescue

Welcome to the Westside German Shepherd Rescue of Los Angeles

German Shepherd Rescue of Los Angeles

German Shepherd Rescue of Sacramento Valley

Other German Shepherd Rescue Web Sites & Resources


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Glad to see we didn't scare you off! Please please post more info about your dog-- we love to see pics, pedigrees, accomplishments, and anything else you care to share. This will also give us a better idea of what you may be looking for. 



Luda said:


> Thanks everyone for your information. First of, I would just love to clear the air by saying that I do know about the overpopulation of dogs and their mistreatment. Furthermore, I have looked multiple times in the adoption centers, but didn't find a puppy then. I am not against adopting or buying, I just wanted to get the information. As for my dog, I have contacted the vet to find out what his score was. As for the title, he was entered in a competition and got second place, but I am a little confused to what the "title" is refering to? I realize that I might be not as knowledgable as some other people on the forum, that is why, I want to learn about the process before I make any decission. Also, if anyone could recommend a breeder in the Bay Area, I would appreciate that, since my breeder is being a bit unresponsive.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Luda said:


> Thanks everyone for your information. First of, I would just love to clear the air by saying that I do know about the overpopulation of dogs and their mistreatment. *Furthermore, I have looked multiple times in the adoption centers, but didn't find a puppy then.* I am not against adopting or buying, I just wanted to get the information. As for my dog, I have contacted the vet to find out what his score was. As for the title, he was entered in a competition and got second place, but I am a little confused to what the "title" is refering to? I realize that I might be not as knowledgeable as some other people on the forum, that is why, I want to learn about the process before I make any decission. Also, if anyone could recommend a breeder in the Bay Area, I would appreciate that, since my breeder is being a bit unresponsive.


How hard have you looked? There's a German Shepherd rescue based north of you in Marin County. Several members have dogs from them and I've seen several dogs adopted from then competing in local obedience trial Check out the following rescue organization.

German Shepherd Rescue of Northern Calif.

There are several GSD rescues in Calif as well. They may not have puppies as readily available as other dogs, but they do come in from time to time.

The Associated Obedience Clubs of No Calif. has various club associates that work and train dogs to compete in activities that can lead to some of the titles folks here are referring to. I'm putting the assoication as the San Francisco club does not have a web site but does have a phone number if you're interested in doing some more research.


The Menlo Park Schutzhund Club actually practices in Newark. There are several breeders associated with this club. The web site does not seem to be working now.

As far as process, you're not real clear as to what process you're trying to learn about. 

Breeding? You should focus on researching and understanding the pros and cons of you breeding your current dog.

Titling? Again you need to learn more about the breed and what kind of titles/competitions are out there for you AND what kind of time commitment you're willing to make to achieve those titles.

If you spend some time in the breeder (and other) sections here, you will see many threads with recommendations for various breeders. No matter where they are located, visit their websites and look at the questionnaires they have on their websites for people interested in buying one of their puppies. Take a look at those questionnaires and see how you would answer those questions.

Good luck in your research and questions.

edit to add: I see Myamom gave you a much more complete list of Calif rescues.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

If you are the owner of the dog and submitted either PennHIP, OFA, or a-stamps, then you would receive the hip score/certificate from whichever organization you submitted the x-rays too. Your own vet does not give scores/certificates.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I think what people are trying to tell you, is: Don't breed your dog, until you have done ALL OF THE RESEARCH THERE IS TO BREEDING.And made sure your dog has done his part to become breed worthy.Seriously these people know what they are talking about.Many GSD rescues have what your looking for, you just have to look.


----------



## Luda (Mar 27, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I am posting pictures of my dog and his parents in the photo gallery.
As for the information:
Sire: *SANCHO VOM DREI BIRKENZWINGER
*
*SchH 3, V, Kkl 1, ZW 84
"a" Normal Hips *​DN09462001
_*Sancho’sAccomplishments:*_
V2 at Menlo Park Club Show, June 2009, V1 Northwestern Sieger2005,
V1 Clackamas SchutzhundClub Show, May 2005,
V2 in the Southwestern Regional Show in 2004,
V2BadischeJugendund JuniorenSonderschauin Germany in 2004,
V 20 USA Siegershow in 2004, V 31 Austrian Siegershow in 2004
Dam: Wilma Von Waterloo
DN06967201.
Both of the parents are German line.
My dog's name is Quintileon vom Roten Wald, from a breeder in Fremont, Karen Wolff. He is an SV and his tatoo number is ID6MDQ3.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It sounds like you have a nice dog, get out there and do stuff with him, put together a resume on your dog, and then come back to breeding him. He has plenty of time.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Although this happens rarely, I agree with Selzer.

It looks like you've gotten a very nice puppy from your breeder. His sire's pedigree certainly looks nice. Could you tell us who his dam is? But all the same, having a good pedigree is only part of the puzzle - and remember that even two dogs with excellent hips can still produce puppies that don't have good hips. Sometimes genetics simply can't be predicted, and that is why it's so important that you take the time to have hips/elbows done, other health testing, and that you work and prove your dog in some venue prior to deciding you want to breed. That way, he can stand on his own merit and you can show potential owners of females you'd want to breed to that he's worth breeding to.

I do have to ask - how does your breeder feel about you breeding your dog? Did you purchase him on a full registration so you would have the ability to breed, or will you be given full registration once you've accomplished certain things (like hips or titles) with him?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Thanks for the dig. 

I mean, guilty by association, if you agree with me, people may not like you or take what you say seriously. Rarely do I say ANYTHING that you agree with. Boy that does hurt.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I think I would ask why your breeder was "unresponsive" as you put it in another post?

Do they have concerns with you breeding? I would 'think' if they felt he should reproduce, they would be helping you out.

I also agree, I would get out there and do something with him, whether it's tracking, agility, obedience, putting some kind of title(s) on him would be a plus>

Also has he been OFA'd? Hips and elbows? If not, that's also something you should highly consider.


----------



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

GSD07 said:


>


That is so funny... :wild:



Lin said:


> Did you discuss purchasing another puppy from the breeder, or discuss that you're trying to find a female to breed with?
> 
> If you want another dog, why not purchase another one from a reputable breeder or look into rescues to find an adult that has all of the qualities you seek.
> 
> You want one more dog, but if you breed there are going to be many more in need of homes. What if the homes you find don't pan out? Can you take the dogs back? What if the female dies in labor? What if the puppies get very sick?


My &^%$ neighbor is doing this right now. They decided to breed their female lab (the next door neighbor knew of a male lab) and the pairing generated 8 puppies, which the neighbors said they would sell 'cheap' at $250 each. One died (the runt), they are keeping one, the lady who got the male got a pup and there are 5 left and not a single person interested. She said they have dropped the price to $100 and still can't get rid of them. Oh yes, they are 3.5 months old now.... not a single vaccination, living in horrid conditions. 

I asked their pre-teen son what was going to happen to the pups when they move (in 2 weeks) and he said they were taking them to the pound.

I want to slap them. They are too irresponsible and now the rest of us neighbors who do not want the pups to die because someone decided to be a backyard breeder, are scrambling to find someone to give them a home and/or foster until they can get good homes.

SF Lab rescue indicated they won't take them because they are not vaccinated. I see the dogs off leash all the time in the neighborhood, roaming the streets. I'm surprised they are still alive. 

Next time I see them, I'm scooping them up and taking them to my other friend who I am working with to find them homes. It is just so awful what these pups are going through. They're kept outside all by themselves.

Oh, and the dam had a belly button herniation that she has now passed on to 3 of the unclaimed pups. 

OK, I'll stop. Just thought this might be a good place to vent and hopefully the OP will consider NOT doing this. PLEASE!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Thanks for the dig.
> 
> I mean, guilty by association, if you agree with me, people may not like you or take what you say seriously. Rarely do I say ANYTHING that you agree with. Boy that does hurt.


Get up on the wrong side of the bed this morning?


----------



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

AbbyK9 said:


> But all the same, having a good pedigree is only part of the puzzle - and remember that even two dogs with excellent hips can still produce puppies that don't have good hips. Sometimes genetics simply can't be predicted, and that is why it's so important that you take the time to have hips/elbows done, other health testing, and that you work and prove your dog in some venue prior to deciding you want to breed.


That would be Siena. 3.5 years old and had a full hip replacement 3 weeks ago. Both her parents had excellent hips.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

No. 

But you won't agree because you rarely do.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I've gotten quite heavily involved in the German Show line world. You really cannot stud a dog just based on the titles of the father. As I was saying earlier, studs, especially these lines, are a dime a dozen. Unfortunately a SchH 3 and a high V-rating on a show line male is like a GED. It is expected, but nearly meaningless now.

If you are seriously interested in breeding right, I would take your current dog and use him to learn more about dogs. Do some kind of training and sport with him. Maybe show him. You will learn more about you, more about your dog, and more about what you want in your future dogs. Then you can find a puppy that matches what you want, whether it's sired by your dog or not.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Not trying to convince you about anything, but being a stud owner is not something I would want to be. Yes, Rush has sired a litter, he is a good dog and no problems, but it is not about the dog being a problem. It is about what a stud owner goes through. 

First of all, you have to protect your boy. What does this mean exactly? 

Well, first off, the bitch has to be be breeding quality and have health screenings, and particularly a vaginal culture and brucellosis test. Without these, your dog can contract an infection or disease that can make him sterile or worse.

Next, the dog has to be confident or he cannot perform. A bitch who is not an easy breeder can tear into him making him worthless. Some dogs will recover from having a huge bite on their muzzles, others will not. So, you have to explain to the bitch's owner that you want to muzzle their precious girl. 

Some dogs do not like being handled or having the bitch handled while they are doing their thing. However, some of them need guidance. Yupp, the dog owner sits low to the ground supporting the bitch's hind end and guides the male manually where his pieces parts need to go. Once there is a tie, she offers to have the bitch's owner feel that there is a tie. I am sorry, but YUCK!!!! 

I have actually been through this from the bitch owner's side.

When I tried to breed Heidi, she was very small. The stud's owner removed the dog after yet another outside tie, and came back with a latex surgical glove. She examined my bitch. 

Doesn't training for agility, tracking, and herding sound like so much more fun than being a stud owner yet???

BTW, if you are the stud owner, you are at the mercy of the bitch. Yes, breeding the bitch must happen when SHE is ready. You have a tight window when that is. Usually you come back two or three times spaced every other day. If you have a trip planned somewhere, tough, the bitch has to be bred and she cannot wait. 

And you have to be picky. If you breed to a substandard bitch and she produces substandard puppies, it will get around that your dog produces sub standard pups. It is not really that bad if they are a little large or have coats or off color, you can manage that, but if they have floppy ears, bad hips, or other genetic problems, it can be really bad. 

And you cannot dictate the care and treatment of the bitches. You train with someone, they have a buddy with a nice bitch, you talk to him and approve his bitch. And after the litter is being sold, someone comes to you with one of your puppies, it is thin and she tells you that the pups were kept in the back yard in the mud and let go at five weeks old!!! 

No, being a stud dog owner is not really a piece of cake. 

You have agreed to breed to someone's bitch, and explain what you require. They call and tell you that she came into heat and is ready NOW. They drive two hours to get to you, and you ask for the paperwork from the vet, and they tell you they do not have it. You ask for the vet's phone number. they tell you they did not do the test. You tell them to get back in their car and go away. If you are lucky they do not back stab you for not breeding to their bitch. 

Dog people are insane. In some ways your good name is a huge deal. They remember everything, and there is also some healthy and unhealthy competition, as in everything else. 

Not only do you have to have an exceptional dog with a great pedigree and accomplishments, but you also have to maintain a solid name for honesty and an excellent producer. 

It really is a people oriented activity.


----------



## Luda (Mar 27, 2010)

Thank you for your information. I already did have to kind of assist in the mating process, have to agree with you not the most pleasent thing in the world. However, after I learned more about the breeding process, I realized that the reason the mating wasn't working was because the bitch wasn't ready yet, and we were forcing something to happen that didn't feel right for her. As for all of the problems, I am definately keeping them in mind. As of now, I am gathering information and trying to learn more. I do really appreciate all of the feedback, it has been very helpful!!


----------



## Tricia1950 (Jun 20, 2021)

Luda said:


> Thanks Diane,
> 
> He is a registered in the American Kennel club, and does have an impressive pedigree that I can give. I did try contacting the breeder where we got him from, but she was a bit unresponsive. My biggest question is where do I look to find a female counterpart? I have talked to my vet and she suggested that I look online, but I was wondering if maybe there is a website that I can go to, to find a female. So far, I haven't found any.......


I have a 2yr old female German shepherd AKC papers along line back to Germany. If you want to bred your male let me know. She is very good listens to commands and loves me. my phone number text please (phone removed). I live in Norfolk. Thanks Patricia


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

12 year old thread.


----------

